# Removing lower front grills for foglight replacement.



## Mike VR6 (Oct 4, 2000)

Hello,
My neighbor has an Allroad, and wants me to put in some new bulbs he got for the fogs. I took a look at it, and the front lower grills don't seem to want to pop right out. IS there any trick to it? Or should I just pull harder? 
Thanks!


----------

